# New Star Tortoises!



## jpeck425 (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, I always admired Star Tortoises and had planned on saving-up for a pair at this summer's Daytona Expo. An opportunity unexpectedly popped-up and after years of waiting, I finally got my pair of Indian Star Tortoises.

I must say that they exceeded my expectations. I always thought they were beautiful, but never realized their personalities were such a delight! They are little eating machines and very friendly. I was able to get 1.1 2003 CB. Here are some pics.

This is the female.






This is the male.










Thanks for looking. Be well.
Jeff


----------



## twtraudio (Nov 29, 2008)

Those look great and congrats on getting them and goo luck ! How muchdid they set ya back ?


----------



## purpod (Nov 29, 2008)

Indeed, they are cuties ~ Congrats on your new family members ~ What have you named them?

Blessings,
Purpod


----------



## Isa (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats!
They are beautiful


----------



## jpeck425 (Nov 29, 2008)

twtraudio said:


> Those look great and congrats on getting them and goo luck ! How muchdid they set ya back ?



Thanks, I actually worked out a good deal through selling a few miscellaneous tortoises. My total investment counting the trades is about $350.00. I was expecting to pay about $1200.00 in August.



purpod said:


> Indeed, they are cuties ~ Congrats on your new family members ~ What have you named them?
> 
> Blessings,
> Purpod



Thanks, I haven't thought of any Indian names yet, any suggestions?



Isa said:


> Congrats!
> They are beautiful



Thanks, they're proving to be a lot of fun!


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh my goodness, gorgeous!

such beautiful faces, let alone shells!


----------



## shelber10 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice tortoises how much did they cost you


----------



## ruanda (Nov 29, 2008)

They look beautiful!!!
I'm looking for stars too, but it's a little dificult in Portugal (I'm no hurry!)

Wish you all the best and long life for them!


----------



## jpeck425 (Nov 29, 2008)

shelber10 said:


> nice tortoises how much did they cost you



About $350.00 after some wheeling and dealing.



ruanda said:


> They look beautiful!!!
> I'm looking for stars too, but it's a little dificult in Portugal (I'm no hurry!)
> 
> Wish you all the best and long life for them!



Thanks, I've always liked the Bell's Hingebacks that you have. I think they stop importing them into the US. I have a small group of Forest Hingebacks I'm hoping to breed by next year.

Be well
Jeff


----------



## torto_x (Dec 2, 2008)

awesome star tortoises, jeff... what's their size? $350 for one or two?


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Jeff, nice pics of your new shelled family members. Congratulations.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2008)

They are truly exquisite! Simply beautiful Stars.


----------



## jpeck425 (Dec 2, 2008)

torto_x said:


> awesome star tortoises, jeff... what's their size? $350 for one or two?



Thanks,
They are about 4.5". From what I understand the male is getting close to full size, but the female has some growing yet. The price was for the pair.

Be well



Jacqui said:


> They are truly exquisite! Simply beautiful Stars.



Thanks Robyn and Jaqui,

They are proving to be great additions to the family. I'm looking forward to redesigning a few of the pens to create more room for everyone. I could definitely see me expanding more into the Stars.

Be well


----------

